# Keeper of Secrets



## titan136 (Jun 6, 2008)

I've completed the latest addition to my chaos daemons army, the Keeper of Secrets.

I really enjoyed painting this model because it has a disturbing quality about it. From the S&M facemask to the random bits of what appears to be Tiffany's charm bracelets, the whole thing was chocked full of details.










It was painted to match my seeker/fiend conversions below


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Excellent use for the gobbo spiders and very nice paint.

Now I won't be getting rid of my own spiders as there is a use for them


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm liking the Fiends, where did you get the spider models from?

Aramoro


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

The spider bodies are from Fantasy Goblin Riders or whatever it's called. A box of goblins riding spiders, shouldn't be too hard to find at a store.

Good painting and great idea!


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Love the painting and the conversions on the seekers. Well done indeed. Never been a huge fan of the KOS model but you have brought it to life.


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Ah! Cthulhu how I miss you! This makes me wana re-start my old Slanesh army that I got rid of sooo long ago!

Great job on these, have some rep


----------



## ToxicBunny (Sep 6, 2008)

I absolutely HATE the Keeper of Secrets model. With all the enticing demonettes and the like out there and then you get that ugly... thing - good use of colour though.

The idea I still have shloshing around in my head is to make a Keeper similar to your fiends by using the Goblin Chief's spider combined with one of the inquisitor assassin models's top half. Would have to do some arm alterations and an addition of 2 extra limbs but it would be worth it.

I find it funny that I had exactly the same idea for Slaanesh fiends (intensely dislike the original fiend models too) good to see that the idea definiatly has merit. A very neat conversion


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Inquisitor Assassins are kind of tiny for a Daemon, but if you can pull it off, I'll be impressed with your modeling skills.

Maybe like this?


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

ToxicBunny said:


> The idea I still have shloshing around in my head is to make a Keeper similar to your fiends by using the Goblin Chief's spider combined with one of the inquisitor assassin models's top half...





Inquisitor Varrius said:


> Inquisitor Assassins are kind of tiny for a Daemon, but if you can pull it off, I'll be impressed with your modeling skills.


Im sure he refers to the Inquisitor Scale Assassin Sister(s), not a 40k Assassin:wink:

Neat job on the Keeper, and the Driders too, a solid conversion that can fit many a army


----------

